# heated basement storage on fleetwood bounder



## osrocket (Mar 5, 2009)

i have a 2004 bounder, it is supposed to have heated bsmt. storage and heated water tanks, , we will be coming back to ohio on april 14th, if it gets cold 25 degrees outside will the water system components be ok in the lower motor home if i leave the furnace set to 50. thanks john


----------



## utmtman (Mar 6, 2009)

Re: heated basement storage on fleetwood bounder

Depends on how your basement heater works.  Ours is just a space heater in the water connections area, nothing in the water tank itself.  But have yet to find a problem.


----------



## rddog8691 (Mar 9, 2009)

Re: heated basement storage on fleetwood bounder

Might help using some skirting around the bottom of your rv to keep the wind from blowing underneath, should help it stay a little warmer. Just a thought


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: heated basement storage on fleetwood bounder



My 08 Bounder has two vents in the basement where the water tanks are. Are you concerned while you're traveling or once you get there? If while traveling and you use the dash heat and it never gets below 50 in the coach then of course the heat will never come on. If parked and you have electric, a small thermostatically controlled electric heater may be more effective. My 2 cents.

Also, unless it stays at 25 or below for an extended period, I wouldn;t worry about a few hours at 25 degrees.


----------



## osrocket (Mar 10, 2009)

RE: heated basement storage on fleetwood bounder

thanks for the response, johnb


----------

